# Farbigen ls comand in der shell..

## lU

Hi.. wie und wo kann ich einstellen das in meiner shell der ls command farbig ist, und das er mir immer den verzeichnispfad anzeigt?

thx

----------

## andreh

 *lU wrote:*   

> Hi.. wie und wo kann ich einstellen das in meiner shell der ls command farbig ist

 

In einem File, welches deine Shell beim Aufruf liest und die dort angegebenen Kommandos ausfuehrt. Gehen wir hier von der Bash aus, so koenntest Du z.B. in der ~/.bashrc folgendes hineinschreiben:

```
alias ls="ls --color=auto"
```

 *lU wrote:*   

> und das er mir immer den verzeichnispfad anzeigt?

 

Waere z.B. folgendes der ~/.bashrc hinzufuegen:

```
export PS1="\h:\w\$ "
```

Naehere Informationen findest Du in ls(1) und bash(1) oder der Manpage der Shell deines Vertrauens (dieses Konstrukt hoert sich nicht schoen an, ich weiss).

----------

## MasterOfMagic

ist das nicht bei gentoo defaultmässig so? also ein ls ist bei mir immer färbig.

zudem benötigst du auch eine datei mit den farbzuordnungen. meist /etc/DIRCOLOR

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## // .Kn0rki

 *MasterOfMagic wrote:*   

> ist das nicht bei gentoo defaultmässig so? also ein ls ist bei mir immer färbig.
> 
> zudem benötigst du auch eine datei mit den farbzuordnungen. meist /etc/DIRCOLOR
> 
> mfg
> ...

 

also default ist des bei mir ned..

----------

## gfc

oft hilft auch ein einfaches

source /etc/profile

war wenigstens bei mir so.. das dann in die ~/.bashrc reingeschrieben und gut is..

ansonsten tipp:

emerge bashish

das macht ausserdem noch n heiden spass  :Smile: 

----------

